# jetter trap hose?



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

I have a general 3055 with 5.5 gpm and 3000 psi. My question is what do you guys use for a trap hose. I'm working on one currently, and i need to go through a 2" trap and a 3" trap. (separate lines) I have a 3/8 and a 1/4 inch reel but is there something specifically for traps that I can order. Some kind of leader maybe. What do you got?


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

I got mine from JettersNW. $110, 1/8" x 50'. We use a quick connect and hook it to a pressure washer trigger gun in place of the lance. Check around, they might be cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

Is it just a regular 1/8 hose or is there something special about it? What kind of specs are you running with that? I'm asking because I had one guy tell me to go with a 3/16 for flow reasons.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Just regular 1/8" hose AFAIK. Mine is Piranha and is really flexible. With a trap hose you can't really be too worried about flow/pressure specs, you're only gonna get what you're gonna get with 1/8", although 3/16" will obviously give you higher flow. I don't have any experience with 3/16" so IDK how it navigates tight traps but I'm sure it's a bit stiffer.

I think if you just call and order 1/8" nozzles most the time they come drilled for around 2 gpm at about 1500 psi. You can amp up the pressure but once you reach the flow limit of the hose your jet will just bypass whatever won't flow through the hose.

You can get Aqua Mole to custom drill 1/8" nozzles I think.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have the same hose; 1/8" Piranha and it works fine. I have been meaning to get a cornering nozzle for those stubborn traps.




Paul


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

I had the guys at general tell me that i shouldn't use anything smaller that 1/4 hose with my jetter. They say it won't let enough flow through and it will damage my pump. What do you guys think about that?


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

The concept is that the water gets unloaded and recirculated through the pump and starts to build heat. That's what happens when you close the valve with the engine running, and is why you should never let the engine run with no water flowing for more than 15 or 20 seconds, although we all do.

Realistically, the pump on a jetter as small as yours only probably holds a few tablespoons of water at a time, so at 2 gpm it should be enough to stay cool. Remember, with that low of flow run the engine at or just above idle so the pump is turning slower. You should be fine.

Another trick is to lengthen the return hose on your unloader. Most machines have a fairly short hose so the minute amount of water in the pump quickly recirculates. If you take that line off and replace it with a fairly long one, and coil the extra up neatly and zip tie it to your jetter somewhere, then there is a lot more volume of water in the line that recirculates and so it takes a lot longer to overheat. Add a high temp relief valve as well if you are worried about it.

If 1/8" works for everybody else it oughta work on a General machine as well, but I'm not paying if your pump blows up. :laughing:


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

what size fittings or threads are usually on the 1/8 and 3/16 hoses? I'm wondering if i will have to get new nozzles if I take the chance and purchase a smaller hose. What kind of specs are you guys running with these smaller hoses?


----------

